# Am I just getting old ? ? Used to blast this 20 years ago !!!!



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Man, nothing makes you feel old than seeing when a track was released.

I remember playing this in the car on my Alpine cassette deck with KEF speakers in the rear of the car...

Now for those who go into a nightclub and hear the latest offering and jump around shouting 'Tuuuuune' !! your wrong, very wrong..

If there ever was a 'Tuuuune' !! > this would be high on the list.

Ahhh the heady days of sub bass.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------

